# Team Task Tracking



## raindog308 (Dec 20, 2015)

Have a new team now that is spread out geographically and am looking for something to manage our workflow.  I know people ask about these things periodically and yes, I did search, but the landscape for these tools changes every few months.


Details:


- we're admins, so I'm not tracking software/bugs/etc.  Don't need source code/github/etc integration


- For us, we need to track projects with tasks/subtasks (maybe), not Remedy/ServiceNow/WHMCS/etc. tickets.


- My short list is Asana, Trello, Basecamp, Jira.  The latter two are kind of expensive (we're at 11 users and will grow...Jira in particular jumps from $10 to $1800).  Some people have recommended Redmine which I haven't looked at.


- Would be interested to see what's self-hostable...more around "OMG YOU PUT OUR SECRETZ ON THE CLOUDZ!" than for cost.


Any big, awesome ones I'm missing?


----------



## Nikki (Dec 20, 2015)

I've never personally used it, but assuming this might work...


https://wekan.io/


Either that, or Flyspray? Repurposing a bug tracker!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 21, 2015)

There's a bit of good software out there.


Personally, like what @Nikki said, I use Wekan.


However, the following are also available:


https://github.com/infews/bulldog


https://github.com/arshad/crepido


http://restya.com/board/


http://kanboard.net/


http://taskboard.matthewross.me/


http://www.taskfreak.com/original


https://taskwarrior.org/


http://www.getontracks.org/


So that's just for task management purposes.  However, if you're looking for a full blown Project Management system (which may include tickets, git, etc. maybe not, it's a combination of both, basically some of these will go outside your requested parameters):


http://phabricator.org/


https://bloodhound.apache.org/


https://www.casebox.org/


https://www.fossil-scm.org


https://www.openproject.org/


http://www.redmine.org/


https://taiga.io/


http://www.thebuggenie.com/


http://www.phproject.org/


Of course Gitlab and Trac are possibilities (these are most commonly used within our communities iirc)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 21, 2015)

Also, double post but lol at your user title.


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 21, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> There's a bit of good software out there.



Good Lord - you are encyclopedic.  Thanks.


----------



## bizzard (Dec 21, 2015)

Wekan looks great (So do most of those @jarland listed out). Presently using gitlab issue tracker, but that makes sense mostly for developers. With such a great list, its hard to decide which one is best suited. Anyway planning to start using one from the new year.


Have used Openproject (More SCRUM oriented project tracking), TheBugGenie and a drupal based issue tracker (forgot its name). Their interface needs many navigations and not so easy to watch item status.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 22, 2015)

bizzard said:


> Wekan looks great (So do most of those @jarland listed out). Presently using gitlab issue tracker, but that makes sense mostly for developers. With such a great list, its hard to decide which one is best suited. Anyway planning to start using one from the new year.
> 
> 
> Have used Openproject (More SCRUM oriented project tracking), TheBugGenie and a drupal based issue tracker (forgot its name). Their interface needs many navigations and not so easy to watch item status.



Haha I'm not Jarland mate   but thanks.


----------



## bizzard (Dec 29, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Haha I'm not Jarland mate   but thanks.



Sorry, I get confused between you too. Maybe becasue of your time together at Catalyst.


----------

